# Sunjoe dethatcher - out of stock



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Any idea when these will be available anywhere?? Looking to plan for fall.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been waiting since April for a warranty replacement on mine.
I follow up each week by email. 
Nothing but auto replies since the first week.
I'm not feeling to good about it.
Still getting lots of email Ads, so they got that going for them.


----------



## heyberto (Jun 16, 2020)

I've been on a list to get notified when they're back in stock for a month now. I'm getting a bit irritated over here.


----------



## Mdos (Jul 17, 2018)

Bought one on Homedepot.com about 3 weeks ago

Edit- sorry just checked out of stock... my wife must have got one of the last ones for her old man


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Late May I went to the Snow Joe website and used the e-chat to talk to a representative. At that time they had told me the dethatcher would return late June. Then in early June out of nowhere Home Depot held a quick pre-order sale on this item. I quickly bought one and I received it one day later than they quoted (Received on June 17th). Since they had the sale and then I actually received my dethatcher I thought business would be back to normal in the near future. Well, the end of June has just come and gone so fingers crossed maybe not too much longer.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I ordered one from Amazon Canada last week even though it said "out of stock"
Showed up on my porch 6 days later.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have a warranty claim from last month. The rep told me they keep a few in stock for warranty claims, but obviously from my experience and coolturf's, that sounds like a lie.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

@cubsfan24 I Just checked on these and Walmart dropped the price to $179. FWIW I bought mine for $119 on sale at Home Depot


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

Sometime this spring someone posted that they had an issue with theirs, and after they contacted the manufacturer, Sunjoe replied that the Martha Stewart Living scarifier/dethatcher is the exact same as the Sunjoe just rebranded. HD seems to have that one in stock.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Wife found one for me on overstock dot com in spring.
Was about $112 but their pricing is wildly variable saw it go $20 higher and lower within a week or so.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Since these are out of stock everywhere suppliers who do have them have jacked the price way up. Simply a Supply and Demand example I guess.


----------



## heyberto (Jun 16, 2020)

I just ordered one off of amazon; $159+tax, free prime shipping. It's arriving Thursday.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Amazon has 36 in stock right this second.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Is $159 the best we're going to get this year? I thought these used to sell for $120, but I don't remember


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@downriverlawn that's what I want to know. I always heard how great of a value these things are for the price when they were ~$100. Now that no one has them in stock, the only times I do see them come up they are $150+. At that price point, is it really a better value than a Greenworks or other brand electric dethatcher?


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Noticed this was back in stock on Amazon as of ka few days ago and got the email directly from Sun Joe today... does anyone know if any coupon codes work? I just tried about 15 of them that I found online and none seemed to work. Was really hoping to get this for closer to the previous prices in the $120 range.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> Noticed this was back in stock on Amazon as of ka few days ago and got the email directly from Sun Joe today... does anyone know if any coupon codes work? I just tried about 15 of them that I found online and none seemed to work. Was really hoping to get this for closer to the previous prices in the $120 range.


Welp, it's out of stock from their website again.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

After using mine just for one time, I would easily have paid $150 for this machine. Compare it to other electric dethatchers in the price range and the results aren't even close. True, come winter time the prices will (maybe?) come back down.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Amazon dropped the price by 99 cents today. Don't miss out on the big sale!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I finally got an e-mail that SunJoe shipped my warranty. I also got their stock notification. My lawn needs a verticut.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

FYI: this is back in stock again on the Sun Joe website, promo code GETFB10 will give you 10% off($15.90) bringing the total to $143.10 plus tax.


----------



## nat (Mar 21, 2020)

@edixon88 Thanks for the alert and the promo code. Finally ordered one after waiting for the price to drop somewhat and it being in stock.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> FYI: this is back in stock again on the Sun Joe website, promo code GETFB10 will give you 10% off($15.90) bringing the total to $143.10 plus tax.


Wonder if the refurbs will be back anytime soon? $89


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

edixon88 said:


> FYI: this is back in stock again on the Sun Joe website, promo code GETFB10 will give you 10% off($15.90) bringing the total to $143.10 plus tax.


I bought one off Amazon last week, wish I had seen this. Oh well.

On a side note, the little thing is a beast!


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

nat said:


> @edixon88 Thanks for the alert and the promo code. Finally ordered one after waiting for the price to drop somewhat and it being in stock.


No problem, I had been waiting too. Sucks that the price jumped so much. I'm also pretty annoyed that it. Some back in stock the a day or two after their site wide 25% off sale, I emailed support and they said they wouldn't honor it. Oh well.



cutigers08 said:


> I bought one off Amazon last week, wish I had seen this. Oh well.
> 
> On a side note, the little thing is a beast!


Well at least it's not a huge price difference if that makes you feel any better. I was getting ready to pull the trigger either way since they've been out of stock for so long. Can't wait to use it in a few weeks.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I went halfers with my neighbor. I cant wait to try it! It pulled hay bales out of his TTTF!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Selling a similar VonHaus unit in Atl area. Let me know if you're interested, Bought new only used twice.


----------



## Tnah (Jul 23, 2020)

This is now $127 with coupon Mow20 on the snowjoe website.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Tnah thanks, just ordered one with the code


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Amazon just alerted me that the price has dropped again. Now $145.

There's also a used one available on Amazon for $128.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Tnah said:


> This is now $127 with coupon Mow20 on the snowjoe website.


Man that's super annoying. First they raised the price this year, then it was out of stock when they had their 25% off sale and came back within 2 days after the sale ended. I purchased one as soon as it was back since it had been out of stock for so long and they wouldn't honor the sale. Still sitting in the box waiting for my overseed project.. I guess I overpaid by ~$30


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Are these things any good? I've been looking to buy a cheap dethatcher. When they're in stock, is it a good buy? I have their tiller that works fine for me.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Hope it'salright to do this....

I'm in the Round Rock/Austin area and have a SunJoe I no longer use. Works great. I just have no need for it now that I have another machine to scarify the lawn.
Still have the manual and both attachments. Anyone interested just shoot me a message.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

coolturf said:


> I've been waiting since April for a warranty replacement on mine.
> I follow up each week by email.
> Nothing but auto replies since the first week.
> I'm not feeling too good about it.
> Still getting lots of email Ads, so they got that going for them.


Finally got my replacement last week, but only after calling and telling them I saw that they were in stock. Otherwise I don't think they would have sent it. Despite numerous emails, between April and August, the guy I spoke with on the phone didn't sound like I was in the que for a replacement prior to our conversation. I bought the extended warranty for 5 years. It is a very functional tool, but not very robust. Do not expect this product to be functional beyond its warranty period.


----------



## kludge (Apr 18, 2020)

For anyone looking, Sun Joe has the AJ801E refurb model available for $89.99, ships free and there's some small discount at checkout as well.

https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-aj801e-rm-electric-lawn-dethatcher-w-collection-bag-13-in-12-amp-scarifier-certified-refurbished


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

oh man! It went out of stock already....looks like all the TLF'ers bought em out&#128513;


----------



## midwestray (Aug 17, 2020)

Check with Walmart, bought one last week and got it 2 days later. It was the only place I could find one. Good Luck!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Price is jumping up again since stock is getting scarce. Walmart is up to $170. Would have to catch a restock on the refurb or settle for Greenworks which is at $117 at Wally right now.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

All----The Sunjoes are back in stock for refurbs on the Sunjoe Site! I just grabbed one at the same time as signing up for email and text notifications from them and received an additional 15% off code. So......$76.50 was the final sales price. Grab em while they last today.......


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Danno99 said:


> Are these things any good? I've been looking to buy a cheap dethatcher. When they're in stock, is it a good buy? I have their tiller that works fine for me.


They do a great job with some drawbacks. Messing with the extension cord is a pain. They take a while to do an area because of they're only hitting about 12-13" of width per pass. That being said, they're a workhorse and will pull a ton of debris out of your lawn. I ran the dethatcher blade and followed it up with the scarifier blade and pulled 15 lawn bags of debris out of around 1500sqft in my front lawn. Having the unit to use without having to go rent one makes you more apt to use it, also.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

> I ran the dethatcher blade and followed it up with the scarifier blade and pulled 15 lawn bags of debris out of around 1500sqft in my front lawn


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

TampaBayFL said:


> All----The Sunjoes are back in stock for refurbs on the Sunjoe Site!


Thanks for the tip, I just ordered one after being on the fence with the couple different options.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

dang it. Bought into the movement. At least it's cheap...


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info. My hunt begins.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Anyone buy the refurb one? Thoughts? Issues? Problems? Thanks!


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Pemt13 said:


> Anyone buy the refurb one? Thoughts? Issues? Problems? Thanks!


I did. It honestly looked brand new.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

TampaBayFL said:


> Pemt13 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone buy the refurb one? Thoughts? Issues? Problems? Thanks!
> ...


Appreciate it!


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

I just got one of these on order from Walmart. Looks to be in stock


----------



## daveNJ (Aug 18, 2020)

I was able to order one from Walmart too this morning. 

How does this one compare to the power rake (Classen TR-20) you can rent from Home Depot? I get the Classen is more of a professional grade machine and is gas powered, but two daily rentals of that machine would cost about the same as purchasing the Sun Joe to own and use at my leisure. Has anyone used both?


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> > I ran the dethatcher blade and followed it up with the scarifier blade and pulled 15 lawn bags of debris out of around 1500sqft in my front lawn
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


NO one was as shocked as me. :shock: Bermuda/zoysia mix was looking horrible. Treated for insects and fungus to no avail. Lawn still looked like poop. Decided the grass was choking itself with years of built up thatch. Enter Sun Joe. Grass now looks 100% better. May be off on the 1500sqft estimate. I probably did about 2500 sqft, but the 1500sqft was the area that got done twice.


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Huff said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > > I ran the dethatcher blade and followed it up with the scarifier blade and pulled 15 lawn bags of debris out of around 1500sqft in my front lawn
> ...


I'm pretty excited to do my yard although it's 22k square feet. I bought 30 home depot lawn bags but I'm thinking that won't be enough :lol:


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

So mine came earlier this week and I have a question about when to use the rake tines vs the scarifier. Is the scarifier something that would dethatch or would that rip up the lawn too much. I've never used either one of those type tools so I'm just trying to get that figured out.


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

nnnnnate said:


> So mine came earlier this week and I have a question about when to use the rake tines vs the scarifier. Is the scarifier something that would dethatch or would that rip up the lawn too much. I've never used either one of those type tools so I'm just trying to get that figured out.


I was going to dethatch first then scarify in prep for a overseed


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

jperm47 said:


> nnnnnate said:
> 
> 
> > So mine came earlier this week and I have a question about when to use the rake tines vs the scarifier. Is the scarifier something that would dethatch or would that rip up the lawn too much. I've never used either one of those type tools so I'm just trying to get that figured out.
> ...


Going to be using mine for the first time in a week or two. If using both, wouldn't it make more sense to use the scarifier blades first to really tear stuff up and then the dethatching tines as more of a fine tuning clean up?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Fyi, they're available for $119 on Amazon right now. Just picked one up!


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I see they released a newer version of the detthacher


----------



## heart_helper (Jan 20, 2021)

https://snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-aj798e-electric-lawn-dethatcher-13-inch-11-5-amp-airboost-technology

$109 and ships for free from Sun Joe


----------



## northwoods-lawn (Sep 9, 2020)

I purchased mine from Menards here in Minnesota this last weekend. All of them keep them in-stock year-round and I think I only paid $139 plus tax. Still a good buy to have it now. Already used it and it did a wonderful job. Just don't use the grass basket as it will fill up on a single pass.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

northwoods-lawn said:


> I purchased mine from Menards here in Minnesota this last weekend. All of them keep them in-stock year-round and I think I only paid $139 plus tax. Still a good buy to have it now. Already used it and it did a wonderful job. Just don't use the grass basket as it will fill up on a single pass.


Does the bag leak from the sides before filling up? If it fills up once per pass for my lawn I might just have my son walk behind me with bags and empty as I go. That'll probably be quicker than raking it all up later.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

heart_helper said:


> https://snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-aj798e-electric-lawn-dethatcher-13-inch-11-5-amp-airboost-technology
> 
> $109 and ships for free from Sun Joe


Thanks. Just jumped on this.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> northwoods-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased mine from Menards here in Minnesota this last weekend. All of them keep them in-stock year-round and I think I only paid $139 plus tax. Still a good buy to have it now. Already used it and it did a wonderful job. Just don't use the grass basket as it will fill up on a single pass.
> ...


The bag is just laughably small for the amount of stuff the dethatcher pulls up. This obviously depends on your lawn, which attachment and which settings you're using but it's just not worth using. I just went back after and raked it all into big piles and picked it up after.


----------



## northwoods-lawn (Sep 9, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Does the bag leak from the sides before filling up? If it fills up once per pass for my lawn I might just have my son walk behind me with bags and empty as I go. That'll probably be quicker than raking it all up later.


Doesn't really leak from the sides, rather the basket just fills up very quickly and will start pushing thatch out of the front of the basket. I also had mine on the lowest setting as my lawn already was about an inch high.
I just left the basket off, and used my rotary mower with a bag to suck-up the thatch, then used a blower to clean the rest.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Sun Joe dethatcher for $119.25 with code joeday for 25% off + free shipping

https://snowjoe.com/products/sun-...ection-bag


----------



## Hoghead22 (Jul 1, 2021)

Discount code checks out. Just got me one ordered and on the way.

How do you guys know the depth to go? I've never used one.

Also I know some guys on here verticut with it. How do you do that? Modify the dethatcher blades?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

It comes with a separate scarifier blade/cartridge. The dethatching cartridge is more like stiff wires. (Hopefully that's what you were asking and not a Captain Obvious moment.)


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Hoghead22, just start at the highest setting. If you are pulling anything out, then go down one notch. Try again. If nothing, go down another notch, etc...

As far as mods to "verticut", some folks have sharpened the scarifying attachment and used that to verticut.

It's an awesome little tool.


----------



## ddc337 (Jun 8, 2021)

Just got one at Menard's for $166. It was the last one available at any Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's in Chicago area, according to the websites. Can't wait to try it out.


----------

